# UK Championship 2015



## kinch2002 (Aug 20, 2015)

UK Championship 2015 will take place on 7-8th November at The Forum, Stevenage.

UKCA Page <--- read this before asking questions on the thread
WCA Page <--- Reg is open


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 20, 2015)

yay!


----------



## Myachii (Aug 20, 2015)

Group discount for the hotel is a very good idea imo 

Hopefully I can come for both days. I've been to the past two so I don't wanna miss a year


----------



## DJ4Y (Aug 20, 2015)

Plsplsplsplsplsplspls let me be able to go, the venue is so close to me


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 20, 2015)

Brilliant that it is further south. Will check dates as soon as possible.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 20, 2015)

I want to go, but not expecting to manage that.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 20, 2015)

HAPPENING.

I'll be sure not to miss this.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Aug 20, 2015)

I will be there!


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 20, 2015)

It's in Hertfordshire. You have no idea how happy I am. Thank you SO much.

Edit: Is it 6-7th because 8th is a Monday?


----------



## Myachii (Aug 20, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> It's in Hertfordshire. You have no idea how happy I am. Thank you SO much.
> 
> Edit: Is it 6-7th because 8th is a Monday?



Wrong month buddy

I also have a quick question:
Cuthberts Venue to ABHC Venue - 9 minutes (4.1 miles)
ABHC Venue to UKC Venue - 15 mins (10.2 miles)
Cuthberts Venue to UKC Venue - 16 mins (12.4 miles)

Why are all these competitions so close together?


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 20, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Wrong month buddy
> 
> I also have a quick question:
> Cuthberts Venue to ABHC Venue - 9 minutes (4.1 miles)
> ...



Because Dan and James are in the south.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 20, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Because Dan and James are in the south.



If this were the reason there wouldn't ever be a competition north of London.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 21, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Wrong month buddy
> 
> I also have a quick question:
> Cuthberts Venue to ABHC Venue - 9 minutes (4.1 miles)
> ...



Well priced venues just seem to be in this area. We are entirely aware we need to branch out, but we need your help finding venues in other areas.


----------



## Berd (Aug 21, 2015)

My birthday is on the 7th... still going!


----------



## Myachii (Aug 21, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Well priced venues just seem to be in this area. We are entirely aware we need to branch out, but we need your help finding venues in other areas.



I'll keep on the lookout for more, and I'm hoping the one I sent you earlier isn't too expensive.

The possibility of discounted hotel prices is a massive plus for this competition though. I would definitely consider using hotel function rooms for competitions in London as it really isn't cheap if you don't live there.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> My birthday is on the 7th... still going!



I'll be sure to wish you a happy birthday!


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 21, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> I'll be sure to wish you a happy birthday!



Your going? To a comp with Chris?


----------



## illius (Aug 21, 2015)

I shall most likely go. I shall try to get my parents to pay the fee through Paypal, so I have to go!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 21, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Wrong month buddy
> 
> I also have a quick question:
> Cuthberts Venue to ABHC Venue - 9 minutes (4.1 miles)
> ...



Because I live in Hatfield, I found all of these venues and I am extremely selfish.

Kidding, can't say I didn't look local first so it was easier to go and see the venues beforehand, but I just happened to find very cheap venues close to me. Having said that I'm sure if I tried I could find a cheap venue pretty much anywhere. I seem to have a nack for bargain hunting.

Open to requests


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh yes please.
All official events = chance to break all official PB's


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 21, 2015)

It's Official!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UKChampionship2015


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> *Your* going? To a comp with Chris?



It's what i like to call a "miracle".


----------



## Myachii (Aug 21, 2015)

May I ask when registration opens?


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Myachii said:


> May I ask when registration opens?



I'm gonna take a wild guess and say mid September - early October


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 21, 2015)

I'll be there!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 21, 2015)

Eeep I might not be able to go :L
Why does everything I want to go to happen on the same weekend


----------



## Berd (Aug 21, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> I'll be sure to wish you a happy birthday!


Thank you


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 21, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> All official events = chance to break all official PB's



I can relate to that


----------



## CubingwithChris (Aug 22, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> It's what i like to call a "miracle".



Hallelujah!


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 22, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> Hallelujah!



UKC 2014 was a good comp so I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## SHualong (Aug 22, 2015)

*OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD *
UKC only 10 minutes from home? Going.


----------



## thelunarbros (Aug 22, 2015)

w00000

i've passed by the forum so many times but this will be the first time i'll be going inside. i've heard its mostly a place for weddings and such, but it's cool to see it even closer to me

let's hope a fire alarm doesn't go off in the middle of 4bld again, ha


----------



## JunA266 (Aug 23, 2015)

SHualong said:


> *OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD *
> UKC only 10 minutes from home? Going.


You can have a lie-in! WHY CAN'T I?!


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 24, 2015)

I will be going 
Currrently searching for a place to stay from Friday till Sunday. Is there somebody living close by who can acommodate me ?


----------



## Berd (Aug 24, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> I will be going
> Currrently searching for a place to stay from Friday till Sunday. Is there somebody living close by who can acommodate me ?


Yes! I'll get to meet you! I need to find a place to stay as well. .. anybody got room?


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 24, 2015)

We're working on getting a deal with the Ibis hotel (Which is attached to The Forum, which is the venue) so it'll be really cheap for the whole weekend if you share with others! We'll update you as soon as we get confirmation.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 26, 2015)

Daughter's birthday weekend. Going to take some negotiation to get there. WGC clashed with my son's but I made that. My wife's 40th was this month so couldn't do either comp and I was on holiday so missed Cuthberts registration. 

Family life really messes with cubing. Please to plan around me next time


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 26, 2015)

Schedule

Reg will open at some point in the next week hopefully - just trying to tie up a few more details first


----------



## NevinsCPH (Aug 27, 2015)

So, based on what I get from the schedule. People who joined both BigBLDs and FMC will have do complete both events in the hour slot right?


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 27, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> So, based on what I get from the schedule. People who joined both BigBLDs and FMC will have do complete both events in the hour slot right?



FMC is just in the hour slot, but BigBLD will run the entire evening, so you can compete in it until the end of 6x6 and 7x7 as well.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Aug 27, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> FMC is just in the hour slot, but BigBLD will run the entire evening, so you can compete in it until the end of 6x6 and 7x7 as well.



Oh...great, thanks.


Btw, time to look for people to share room with.


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 27, 2015)

Nevins, pm me!


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm so gonna need a hotelroom... Saturday: 2x2 @ 9, FMC @19:15... better get some sleep in between! And then 3x3 next morning at 8:30... I'm not a morning person you guys!


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2015)

Only one round of OH? 

Long day on Saturday. 12 hours of cubing might be a bit much, so I don't think I'll do 6x6...


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 27, 2015)

Also looking for people to share a room with. PM me or add me on FB


----------



## Myachii (Aug 27, 2015)

Will there be wristbands this year again? I have the 2013 and 2014 ones 
And also I'm very happy about the schedule, thank you for thinking about us long distance travelers 

12 hours of cubing, who's ready?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes, it's long day. But that's what we have to do if you guys want rounds of stuff! Simply don't compete in stuff you don't care much for and you'll be fine.

Wristbands...I assume they were Rubik's giveaways, because we certainly didn't make any ourselves. In which case, no idea whether we'll have any.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 28, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Why are all these competitions so close together?



If you don't mind me chiming in:

I personally feel this is the best place in the country to hold comps so that the most people can justify going to on top of the other reasons put forth.

I live close to the South coast and feel it would be selfish to hold comps down there when we already have Guildford comps and other people who want to hold comps down that way.

Billy found an amazing venue, especially for the price, and it makes complete sense to make the most of it before it's too small for our needs.

Also the only venue we haven't had to close reg for other than UKC, Scotland and I guess if you want to add Ireland into the mix.


----------



## Myachii (Sep 7, 2015)

Is there any news? Things have been pretty dead for the last week.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 7, 2015)

Got a game plan for this comp now  (based on KinchRanks, yay!)


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 9, 2015)

Registration is open!


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 9, 2015)

yay!


----------



## Myachii (Sep 9, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Registration is open!



Is there a competitor limit? If there is wouldn't it have been a good idea to announce the time a little bit before it was open?

Also - Is there any more news on the hotel situation?

Can't wait to see you all there


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 9, 2015)

We will not fill the venue. Calm your ****.


----------



## Berd (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm in! See you all there!


----------



## CubingwithChris (Sep 10, 2015)

Yay Premier inn was only £35!


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 10, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Is there a competitor limit? If there is wouldn't it have been a good idea to announce the time a little bit before it was open?
> 
> Also - Is there any more news on the hotel situation?
> 
> Can't wait to see you all there



There is no competitor limit. The hotel situation is updated on the UKCA webpage for this competition.

Don't worry, we know what we're doing... Sometimes...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2015)

Not this time?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 10, 2015)

So since you're not worried about it filling up, _how big_ is this venue?

I'd look it up on the venue website, but it isn't working for me.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 10, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> So since you're not worried about it filling up, _how big_ is this venue?
> 
> I'd look it up on the venue website, but it isn't working for me.



It's big, you'll have to wait and see


----------



## Goosly (Sep 10, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> So since you're not worried about it filling up, _how big_ is this venue?



James told me it can hold 200 competitors. Adam told me it can hold 300 competitors. So we can be sure neither of those statements are true.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 10, 2015)

Goosly said:


> James told me it can hold 200 competitors. Adam told me it can hold 300 competitors. So we can be sure neither of those statements are true.



I think I did say "Easily 200"!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2015)

It could probably hold 3000 competitors.

They wouldn't have space to move or compete but it could probably hold them.


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 10, 2015)

Euro2016 in the UK? I would appreciate it 

I just registered.. I can't believe how many people are already signed up in a matter of hours


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2015)

86 so far. If it does continue to fill up at this rate we could get 3000.


----------



## Goosly (Sep 10, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> *If* it does continue to fill up at this rate we could get 3000.



If my cat was a cow, you could milk her at the fireplace.
(This sounds even more awesome in English than in Dutch)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2015)

I don't expect more than 50% more entrants before the comp.

Good phrase though.


----------



## BboyArchon (Sep 11, 2015)

Anyone to share a room at Ibis Hotel (or maybe any other hotel)?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 11, 2015)

BboyArchon said:


> Anyone to share a room at Ibis Hotel (or maybe any other hotel)?



Pm'd.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 12, 2015)

126 people registered already! 4 rounds of 3x3 pweez


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 12, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> 126 people registered already! 4 rounds of 3x3 pweez



Our schedule is too busy, we'd have to remove something else. We don't really want to do that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 12, 2015)

3 rounds of MBLD pweez


----------



## Berd (Sep 12, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 3 rounds of MBLD pweez


Yes "pweez"


----------



## Goosly (Sep 12, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 3 rounds of MBLD pweez



7 rounds of MBLD with format best of 3 please


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 12, 2015)

3 rounds of over 40s 3x3 and 3BLD with 12 places in final pl... erm pweez.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 12, 2015)

I was joking for extra rounds. It is highly unlikely that asking for extra rounds will actually result in them.


----------



## Myachii (Sep 13, 2015)

17 rounds of Rubik's Cube With Feet. 1 round of everything else.

Also, typo:

What the WCA says-







What The Forum's website says - 






Could somebody please correct the postcode? Thanks.


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> 17 rounds of Rubik's Cube With Feet. 1 round of everything else.
> 
> Also, typo:
> 
> ...



It's supposed to say EG1.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Could somebody please correct the postcode? Thanks.



Takes you to the same place.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Are you planning on closing registration before the comp?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't think so. The venue can easily hold 200 competitors and even though reg is filling up quickly I doubt we will get quite that many entrants.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 14, 2015)

Registered, finally - not a good time for my laptop and tablet to have stopped working...

Need to get some clock practise in so I'm not embarrassed too much by all the competition...


----------



## Myachii (Sep 14, 2015)

For anyone who hasn't seem the image on the UKCA website:







The venue looks absolutely amazing. I can't wait


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 14, 2015)

This picture really doesn't do it justice, there's so much more to it!


----------



## Myachii (Sep 14, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> This picture really doesn't do it justice, there's so much more to it!



I know, I've been looking on Google. It looks absolutely fantastic, gj to whoever chose it.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 14, 2015)

> The UK Rubik’s Cube Championship 2015 will take place on *6-7th November 2015* at The Forum, Stevenage.



Please fix date on UKCA page.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 14, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> Please fix date on UKCA page.



Whoops, fixed that! Thanks


----------



## thelunarbros (Sep 16, 2015)

Myachii said:


> For anyone who hasn't seem the image on the UKCA website:
> 
> https://gyazo.com/a166f64d5de0b17943ffe2861577397c.png
> 
> The venue looks absolutely amazing. I can't wait



The Forum is really nice, been there before a few times. It didn't come to me that this would be a good place for a comp tho lmao


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 16, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Are you planning on closing registration before the comp?



Yes, we'll close a week before probably. It helps to be able to get cubecomps, groups, schedules and scorecards sorted. But registrations after that we might consider letting in anyway


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2015)

Checked the date, and it's in the middle of term, so I won't be able to make it.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Sep 16, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes, we'll close a week before probably. It helps to be able to get cubecomps, groups, schedules and scorecards sorted. But registrations after that we might consider letting in anyway


Ok, thanks.


----------



## katiewho (Sep 20, 2015)

So excited! The venue looks really pretty and I can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 27, 2015)

Pre comp goal is to practice MBLD enough so that CHJ is forced to do well to win (assuming Ollie doesn't attempt 10+).


----------



## Berd (Sep 27, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Pre comp goal is to practice MBLD enough so that CHJ is forced to do well to win (assuming Ollie doesn't attempt 10+).


Seconded. It's going down!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 27, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Pre comp goal is to practice MBLD enough so that CHJ is forced to do well to win (assuming Ollie doesn't attempt 10+).



Does this makes me the dark horse? Watch me nay nay then.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 28, 2015)

I still have a better chance than you to make podium, Nevin/s.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 28, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I still have a better chance than you to make podium, Nevin/s.



I'm going to whip your nay nay.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Daniel, James, Could you remove my registration - I'm going to miss this one.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 1, 2015)

MichaelErskine said:


> Hi Daniel, James, Could you remove my registration - I'm going to miss this one.



Noooo...


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 1, 2015)

The MBLD psych sheet is very motivating. I guess it is my only goal for this comp? To improve my MBLD


----------



## Berd (Oct 1, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> The MBLD psych sheet is very motivating. I guess it is my only goal for this comp? To improve my MBLD



Psych sheet?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 1, 2015)

Click on the event in orange at the top of the spreadsheet to find out the rankings of the competitors.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm anticipating that podium would be minimum of 10points.


----------



## Sidster (Oct 2, 2015)

Could I be removed from 7x7, feet and 5BLD please


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 2, 2015)

Sidster said:


> Could I be removed from 7x7, feet and 5BLD please



Done!


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 11, 2015)

Right, guess it's time to get some goals in:

3x3: <30 PB / <35 PB,
2x2: PB/PB
Pyra: PB/PB
FMC: PB (which is basically anything but a DNF)
OH: make avg cut, which automatically will mean PB/PB
Clock: If I do buy one before the comp, get a somewhat decent time

General:
beer,
have my software up and running, so we can do a really nice thing during comp,
get the times in as fast as possible,
do more scrambling and judging (provided there are more people doing data entry),
make second round in any event,
more beer,
have a great weekend


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 11, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Right, guess it's time to get some goals in:
> 
> 3x3: <30 PB / <35 PB,
> 2x2: PB/PB
> ...



whats with this beer joke at all UK comps? is it not sorta hard to scramble/judge/get decent times while half drunk? 

or sarcasm maybe

and lol your wca id is right after mine


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> whats with this beer joke at all UK comps? is it not sorta hard to scramble/judge/get decent times while half drunk?
> 
> or sarcasm maybe
> 
> and lol your wca id is right after mine



It's not even entirely a joke. A lot of us Brits have the urge to get drunk during comps. I mean, not actually _during_ the comp per se, but after all the events for the day are done and all. You can usually expect to find everyone hanging at the pub on Saturday nights.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 11, 2015)

I keep forgetting to sort out accommodation. Does anyone need to also book a room, or has anyone got space for me?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 11, 2015)

Can I be registered for 3BLD, 4BLD, Pyra and FMC please? 

My goals are secret and/or beer related.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 11, 2015)

Could I be registered for 4BLD, 3BLD and mega please? I have decided not to be so stingy.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2015)

Done.

Goal - sleep well before MBLD and give myself a fighting chance for a trophy.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 11, 2015)

Goal

At least 10 points on MBLD.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 11, 2015)

MTGjumper said:


> I keep forgetting to sort out accommodation. Does anyone need to also book a room, or has anyone got space for me?



I have sorted yet, will PM you later.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 11, 2015)

Goal:
-Podium in the top-seeeekrit cubing related freestyle rap battle and dance off events. Secure my position as the second most thug cuber in the UK.


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 11, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> whats with this beer joke at all UK comps? is it not sorta hard to scramble/judge/get decent times while half drunk?
> 
> or sarcasm maybe
> 
> and lol your wca id is right after mine





Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> It's not even entirely a joke. A lot of us Brits have the urge to get drunk during comps. I mean, not actually _during_ the comp per se, but after all the events for the day are done and all. You can usually expect to find everyone hanging at the pub on Saturday nights.



Basically Tyler's response.
In the UK the social aspect of cubing is very big. During the competition itself we obviously compete and make sure everything is running as smoothly as possible, but after a day of competition, it is nice to hang out, have a pint, have a laugh, and do some more cubing. Having fun with my cubing mates during the weekend is at least as important to me as getting a new PB. (Don't get me wrong, we are competitive, but mostly during comp)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2015)

For me it's like 80/20, socialising/cubing


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 11, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> I have sorted yet, will PM you later.



My inbox is full, so Facebook me.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 11, 2015)

I'd love to take part in some beer drinking but I'm not staying over. Maybe I'll toast you all from home. 

As for goals I'm holding off. I have a week away at the end of October so there is a chance I might actually get in some practice. We'll see how much child chasing and socialising I'm expected to do.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 11, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Secure my position as the second most thug cuber in the UK.



Just try and podium and throw the trophy on the floor


----------



## DJ4Y (Oct 12, 2015)

Considering how fast the people going are, what speed do you predict will make 3x3 finals?


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 12, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Considering how fast the people going are, what speed do you predict will make 3x3 finals?



Probably 10/11 and possibly 12 if everyone fails.


----------



## Myachii (Oct 12, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Probably 10/11 and possibly 12 if everyone fails.



No way will it get as low as ten. 11.50 if everyone performs great. Probably around 11.8-9.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 12, 2015)

Myachii said:


> No way will it get as low as ten. 11.50 if everyone performs great. Probably around 11.8-9.



The top 12 ranked are sub-10.5 officially. I'm ranked 18th with 10.97. I would agree with Harry.


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 12, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Right, guess it's time to get some goals in:
> 
> 3x3: <30 PB / <35 PB,
> 2x2: PB/PB
> ...



Update to the goal: As I can borrow a clock, I'm gonna practice the hell out of it to give Kinch and Mollerz a good run for their money >


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 12, 2015)

Goals:

2x2: Sub 6 average
3x3: Sub 13 average
4x4: Faster than my 5x5 times
5x5: Sub 1:30/1:40
6x6: PB/PB
OH: Sub 30 average
BLD: Sub-5

Actually get to the competition, which I failed at last time.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 12, 2015)

I may withdraw from Skewb, Pyra and Feet. That is provided if I get to borrow camera from Uni to take photos.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 12, 2015)

Goals: Turn up, get PBs, have a laugh.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Oct 12, 2015)

GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL:
2x2: sub 3, sub 4.2
3x3: sub 11, sub 13.3
4x4: sub 57, sub 59
5x5: sub 2:10, sub 2:15
Pyraminx: sub 5, sub 7 (for the last time)
Skewb: sub 5, sub 7
Megaminx: cutoff (basically overall PB)
OH: sub 20, sub 26.5
3BLD: sub 4
Avoid Eli at all times if he has a square-1
Have an AWESOME time. I'm feeling a good comp here.


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 12, 2015)

Goal:
Have an awesome weekend and buy some god daaaamn Cadbury Caramel


----------



## Berd (Oct 12, 2015)

What's cut off for mega?


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> What's cut off for mega?



Most likely, 2:30


----------



## Berd (Oct 12, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Most likely, 2:30


Thanks, looks like I'm gonna make it!


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Oct 13, 2015)

Goals 

2x2 sub 2, get top 100 in world
3x3 sub 9 sub 11
4x4 sub 43.34 sub 50
5x5 PB PB
6x6 meh
7x7 sub 5:10 sub 5:20
OH PB sub 22
Feet don't care
BLD succeed
FMC don't fail
Skewb sub 4 sub 6
Pyra sub 4 sub 6.44
Mega sub 1:50 sub 2
Clock sub 12 sub 13.5
Sq-1 sub 20 sub 35

And overall have a great time


----------



## CubingwithChris (Oct 14, 2015)

Goals:
2x2 sub 2.36 sub 4
3x3 sub 10(cos why the hell not) sub 13
4x4 sub 1:10 sub 1:20
5x5 make cut
6x6 agh
7x7 agh
Pyra sub 3 sub 4
Skewb sub 3.32 sub 5
sq1 sub 30 sub 35
Mega sub 2:15 sub 2:30
Clock sub 15 sub 20
FMC sub 50
Feet make cut
3BLD agh
MBLD agh
OH I almost forgot about OH sub 25 sub 30
Yay for very ambitious goals... For example I have only ever had 8 sub 10s.
oh and I almost forgot... Try to get Sohan into sq1


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 14, 2015)

Goals:

2x2: sub 2, stay sub Fabio
3x3: sub 10, sub 11
4x4: sub 45, sub 50
5x5: sub 1:40, sub 1:50
3BLD: sub 3
OH: sub 20, sub 22
FMC: sub 35, hopefully if there is a decent scramble
Feet: don't let something go wrong, sub 2
Mega: sub 1:55, sub 2
Pyra: sub 2.5, sub 3.79 ik it's not NR anymore but yeah
Square-1: sub 20, sub 23
Skewb: sub 3, sub 4
4BLD: make my first success my first official success. Ollie has foreseen it.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Oct 14, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> Goals:
> 2x2 sub 2.36 sub 4
> 3x3 sub 10(cos why the hell not) sub 13
> 4x4 sub 1:10 sub 1:20
> ...



First one: WAIT HOW!!
Second one: NEVER!


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: sub 2, stay sub Fabio


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 16, 2015)

You can take my name of the list, I sadly am now to busy to go.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 16, 2015)

Please withdraw me from skewb, feet, clock and Pyra. Thanks!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 17, 2015)

Done Nevins


----------



## SHualong (Oct 18, 2015)

Could I be registered for Pyraminx please?
Really enjoying my QiYi.


----------



## Myachii (Oct 18, 2015)

idk why I'm doing this it's still October but wth

2x2 - Literally don't even care like I care more about Skewb and that's saying something.
3x3 - Sub-10 Single pls? Sub-12 average would be fab too. Finals is looking impossibru however 
4x4 - Sub-40 Single? #justdoit, would like to better my 4x4 average too to maybe 46-47?
5x5 - Sub-1:30 Single now I know I'm capable of it. Also, sub-1:40 average again pls
6x6 - Sub-3:20 Single would be nice. Haven't been practicing. Also sub-3:30 mean?
7x7 - Read 2x2. Although another sub-6 would be nice.
Skoob - Care a little more about this event now, so sub-10 single and low 10-11 average would be alright for me.
Pyra - Read 2x2.
Mega - Maybe Sub-2:10 single? Haven't been practicing.
3BLD - Just get successes tbh. BLD isn't really my thing although it would be nice to be consistently accurate.
MBLD - Third time's the charm? Did 3 at TGN and 4 at ABHC and only got 1 cube solved both times.
Clock - idek.
OH - Annoy Matty by beating my overall PB again 
Feet - Would be great to do well this time. If I properly practice, I can get easy sub-1:25's at home, so would be great to do well.
FMC - Honestly don't know. Not really bothered, just thought it would be fun to give it a go.

If anybody is wondering why idc about most of my times, it's for two reasons - a) because I go to competitions to have fun and socialise over anything else and b) because my policy is: If I can physically do an event, I'll compete in it. No point not doing something because I'm not good enough at it 

Good luck to all btw


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 18, 2015)

Ok im a bit late to this, but has anyone got space for me to stay on Friday and Saturday night?

Or does anyone wanna go splits on a hotel room?

pm me I guess.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 19, 2015)

There's a poll on the UKCA home page for you to choose who will be on the Q&A panel during Sunday lunchtime


----------



## matty (Oct 19, 2015)

Myachii said:


> idk why I'm doing this it's still October but wth
> 
> 2x2 - Literally don't even care like I care more about Skewb and that's saying something.
> 3x3 - Sub-10 Single pls? Sub-12 average would be fab too. Finals is looking impossibru however
> ...



You better not beat your 3x3 average I swear you got lucky.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 19, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> There's a poll on the UKCA home page for you to choose who will be on the Q&A panel during Sunday lunchtime



Is there going to be a minimum one of the person that is voted and what is the maximum number of people will be on it?

I think there is a possibility of 'nobody has question' situation.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 19, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> Is there going to be a minimum one of the person that is voted and what is the maximum number of people will be on it?
> 
> I think there is a possibility of 'nobody has question' situation.



We'd ideally have a few people on the panel, questions will most likely be selected beforehand.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 19, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> We'd ideally have a few people on the panel, questions will most likely be selected beforehand.



Well Planned. Hopefully the person I voted gets to go on the panel. Not fanboying.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 20, 2015)

LOL Alex on the panel... "Well i just do this, then i do this.. and then just spam some stuff... then solve it. So just copy what I did".


----------



## Berd (Oct 20, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> LOL Alex on the panel... "Well i just do this, then i do this.. and then just spam some stuff... then solve it. So just copy what I did".


Legit what he would say. I voted for him and Ollie.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh, I'm on the panel. Cool.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 20, 2015)

Please remove all Belgians from 2x2, feet and clock, since we'll be in a car somewhere during those events (hopefully in the direction of Stevenage).


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 20, 2015)

Goosly said:


> Please remove all Belgians from 2x2, feet and clock, since we'll be in a car somewhere during those events (hopefully in the direction of Stevenage).



Feet has been moved to the afternoon, what about just 2x2 and clock?


----------



## Goosly (Oct 21, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Feet has been moved to the afternoon, what about just 2x2 and clock?



Clock has been moved to a bit later too, I think? We surely won't arrive in time for 2x2, so you can remove us from that, I'm not sure about the other events yet. Thanks!


----------



## Hypocrism (Oct 22, 2015)

I hope it's not too late to change the events I'll do. Hospital changes have ruled me out of saturday - can I switch to just doing 3x3, 4x4, 3OH?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hypocrism said:


> I hope it's not too late to change the events I'll do. Hospital changes have ruled me out of saturday - can I switch to just doing 3x3, 4x4, 3OH?



Done.


----------



## confusedcuber (Oct 22, 2015)

And can you remove me from square 1 please (benjamin allport). Not going to come first day either. Thanks.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 23, 2015)

confusedcuber said:


> And can you remove me from square 1 please (benjamin allport). Not going to come first day either. Thanks.



Done.


----------



## bubbagrub (Oct 23, 2015)

Right then: Goals...


Feet: Make the hard-cut (5 minutes)
Square 1: Make the hard-cut (2 minutes)
3BLD, MBLD, 4BLD: Get some successes
3x3: PBs (sub21 / sub25)
FMC: Don't DNF


Not too concerned about the other events really.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 23, 2015)

Goals: Get at least one AfR.

Not been practicing much recently.. 2nd year is taking its toll 

I'm looking forward to this though


----------



## Hypocrism (Oct 24, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Done.



Cheers!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 25, 2015)

Ok so if anyone needs someone to share hotel with or has a spot on either Friday or Saturday night please let me know.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 26, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Ok so if anyone needs someone to share hotel with or has a spot on either Friday or Saturday night please let me know.



I'm not sure actually, I agreed to share a room with someone else, but he's been absent from the forums for three weeks, and hasn't gotten back to my messages about still being up to it. Can I get back to you (if he doesn't get back to me)?


----------



## illius (Oct 26, 2015)

Please remove me from all events.


----------



## Berd (Oct 26, 2015)

illius said:


> Please remove me from all events.


What happened?!


----------



## DJ4Y (Oct 26, 2015)

illius said:


> Please remove me from all events.



Oh no


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 26, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Ok so if anyone needs someone to share hotel with or has a spot on either Friday or Saturday night please let me know.



I've booked a double room on premier inn for both friday and saturday night. My girlfriend couldn't get leave off work. If you don't mind it is a double room. I'd be happy to share it?


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 27, 2015)

Won't be able to make it.... too much stuff going on at university and I don't have time for this comp. 
So yeah remove me from all events...


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 27, 2015)

between not having enough time to practise and losing my 2x2x2 i'm probably going to do nowhere near as well as i wanted to...
i guess my revised goals are to not embarrass myself too much? i'd quite like to get clock NR average and improve my sum of ranks but we'll see how that goes


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked a million times, but is there a particular reason for not having four rounds of 3x3. I'm only asking as there's now over 200 competitors.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a million times, but is there a particular reason for not having four rounds of 3x3. I'm only asking as there's now over 200 competitors.



Could ask the same thing about every other event not having 2/3 rounds...
Firstly, there's no real need for 4 rounds.
Secondly, would have to cut rounds of other events for it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2015)

illius said:


> Please remove me from all events.





Wilhelm said:


> Won't be able to make it.... too much stuff going on at university and I don't have time for this comp.
> So yeah remove me from all events...



Done. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Kev43 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey I'm looking for somebody to share a room with; 3x3 being at 8:30 in the morning (WHY) it would be nice to stay closer to the venue  PM me


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Q&A Panel details have been announced - Alex Lau, Ollie Frost and Robert Yau will be waiting for your questions. You can submit your questions here: http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/uk-championship-2015/qa-panel


----------



## Christmas (Nov 1, 2015)

theres a 90% chance ill go, is anyone willing to sell me 5x5 and/or 4x4 stickers?? Thanks


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 2, 2015)

Christmas said:


> theres a 90% chance ill go, is anyone willing to sell me 5x5 and/or 4x4 stickers?? Thanks



I have an AoChuang that I'd sell. Not sure how much for though.

I also have a fully modded ShengShou that I don't use anymore.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 2, 2015)

Woo, less than five days to go!

I'm willing to sell a few of my cubes that I haven't used in awhile for a considerably cheap price, if anyone wants them. All black and regular sized, unless specified:

-Moyu Aolong v2
-White 54mm Moyu AoLong v1
-DaYan Guhong v2
-DaYan Zhanchi
-Transparent Stickerless YJ YuLong
-Moyu WeiSu 4x4
-Shengshou 4x4
-Shengshou 5x5
-A whole load of 3x3 stickers in various colour schemes.



BillyRain said:


> I have an AoChuang that I'd sell. Not sure how much for though.
> 
> I also have a fully modded ShengShou that I don't use anymore.



He means 5x5 stickers, I believe.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 2, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Woo, less than five days to go!
> 
> I'm willing to sell a few of my cubes that I haven't used in awhile for a considerably cheap price, if anyone wants them. All black and regular sized, unless specified:
> 
> ...



Zhanchi 55 or 57?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 2, 2015)

^ 57mm.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 2, 2015)

Sounds good, Tyler. I could do with some new stickers.
Q: Do contestants get name-badges? Or is it best to look for someone in a hat first?


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 2, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Woo, less than five days to go!
> 
> I'm willing to sell a few of my cubes that I haven't used in awhile for a considerably cheap price, if anyone wants them. All black and regular sized, unless specified:
> 
> ...



I'm interested in that 54mm Moyu Aolong v1, how much would you sell for?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 2, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> ^ 57mm.



aw man, would buy if it is 55.



SenorJuan said:


> Sounds good, Tyler. I could do with some new stickers.
> Q: Do contestants get name-badges? Or is it best to look for someone in a hat first?



We would all get our lanyard upon paying for registration fees, the lanyard will have our name on it. Learn how to judge, then judge a lot, then you'll know most people's name.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 2, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> We would all get our lanyard upon paying for registration fees, the lanyard will have our name on it. Learn how to judge, then judge a lot, then you'll know most people's name.



Important to note - UK Champs is the only competition each year in the UK where you receive a lanyard, name tag and t-shirt. The rest simply provide personalised schedules or there are schedules dotted around the walls of the venue for you to look at.


----------



## Christmas (Nov 2, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Woo, less than five days to go!
> 
> He means 5x5 stickers, I believe.



Yea I do, but AoChung sounds kind of tempting too... even though I never even practice 5x5 at all.
Anyway the way it looks I wont end up going so yeah, we'll see.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 2, 2015)

Cuthbert's have lanyards with the option to buy t-shirts.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 2, 2015)

SenorJuan said:


> Sounds good, Tyler. I could do with some new stickers.
> Q: Do contestants get name-badges? Or is it best to look for someone in a hat first?



Cool. I may post a pic of the sticker sets I have for sale soon, in case you wanted to choose ahead of time.
And A: What Nevins said. And I'm sure you'll recognise the hat. Unless I forget to bring it again, whihc I doubt will be the case this time around.



DJ4Y said:


> I'm interested in that 54mm Moyu Aolong v1, how much would you sell for?



Ehh, £6?
Also, a side note, it's stickered with a custom scheme I used to use for white cubes, with the white replaced by black, and red by a dark pink. So if you have anything against this, I may be willing to throw in a different set of stickers with it.



NevinsCPH said:


> aw man, would buy if it is 55.



Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 2, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Cool. I may post a pic of the sticker sets I have for sale soon, in case you wanted to choose ahead of time.
> And A: What Nevins said. And I'm sure you'll recognise the hat. Unless I forget to bring it again, whihc I doubt will be the case this time around.
> 
> 
> ...



A different set of stickers would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.
I can pay more for the stickers if you are unsure.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 2, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Sorry to disappoint.



Don't worry about it Tyler. I understand that people who still uses ZhanChi (me) are old school.


----------



## Goosly (Nov 4, 2015)

Is there any time limit for 4BLD & 5BLD, or can I just spend the whole evening on those events? (assuming I'm not competing in other events at the same time)


----------



## Berd (Nov 4, 2015)

Goosly said:


> Is there any time limit for 4BLD & 5BLD, or can I just spend the whole evening on those events? (assuming I'm not competing in other events at the same time)


I think there's an hour hard cut off for each event minimum.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 4, 2015)

Goals

I swear down, if I don't get a gosh darned sub-40 *3x3* average this time, I'm gonna snap, I've been averaging sub 40 at home for months now, and it's been a failed comp goal twice now.
Somewhat optimistic *3x3* goal: Sub-32 single, sub-36 average, and no solves slower than 41.
Don't care about *2x2 and Pyra*, pbs maybe? meh.
Lift myself from "worst in the UK" status in terms of *Skewb* average.
Don't get two DNFs in a row at *Clock* by messing up the flip-side by accident, like I did last comp
Get at least one *4x4* solve below the hard cut. Come ooonnn now.
Don't forget to bring hat
Don't be as much of a nub as I was during WGC
Don't be as bankrupt as I was after TGN *(oops already failed this one)*
Don't be as tired as I was during ABHC
Don't be as upset if I completely mess up at 3x3, like I was at Cuthberts
Don't make too many optimistic goals that simply will not be *(crap, already failed this one too)*

Jeez, this post just reeks of inevitable disappointment


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Nov 4, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Goals
> 
> I swear down, if I don't get a gosh darned sub-40 *3x3* average this time, I'm gonna snap, I've been averaging sub 40 at home for months now, and it's been a failed comp goal twice now.
> Somewhat optimistic *3x3* goal: Sub-32 single, sub-36 average, and no solves slower than 41.
> ...


Reading this is just depressing...


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 4, 2015)

Any plans for a friday meet up? Just booked my trains, I arrive in Stevenage at 9pm


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 4, 2015)

Will anyone film the Q&A session?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 4, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Will anyone film the Q&A session?



I'll likely film it- if I don't decide that I'd rather be somewhere else, eating lunch at that time.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 4, 2015)

Will lunch be provided on both days or just one of the two?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 4, 2015)

Both days.

Also yes Ryan. Meet up. I think lots of people are staying at the Ibis so likely there.


----------



## Berd (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm only going to be able to make the first day. Can I be removed from all Sunday events please.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 4, 2015)

No Bertie. Too late.

I've printed all the scoresheets now so you'll have to compete.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 4, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I'll likely film it- if I don't decide that I'd rather be somewhere else, eating lunch at that time.



Why not both?


----------



## Berd (Nov 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> No Bertie. Too late.
> 
> I've printed all the scoresheets now so you'll have to compete.


Oh no, guess I'll have to stay with you.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 4, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Why not both?





Myself said:


> I'll likely film it- if I don't decide that I'd rather be *somewhere else*, eating lunch at that time.



Hooooow can I be in two places at once?

Although in all seriousness, I will likely still be in the venue during lunch, so I should be able to film it. And if I'm not, I'll probably ask someone else to look after my camera while it's sitting on a tripod, recording the q&a.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 4, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Hooooow can I be in two places at once?
> 
> Although in all seriousness, I will likely still be in the venue during lunch, so I should be able to film it. And if I'm not, I'll probably ask someone else to look after my camera while it's sitting on a tripod, recording the q&a.



Alright, thanks!


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Both days.
> 
> Also yes Ryan. Meet up. I think lots of people are staying at the Ibis so likely there.



Suits me well, I'm also staying there ^^
Super hyped to see everybody again!


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 5, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Will anyone film the Q&A session?



As well as the offer from Tyler, I should be around with a decent video camera and tripod.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 5, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Goals
> 
> I swear down, if I don't get a gosh darned sub-40 *3x3* average this time, I'm gonna snap, I've been averaging sub 40 at home for months now, and it's been a failed comp goal twice now.
> Somewhat optimistic *3x3* goal: Sub-32 single, sub-36 average, and no solves slower than 41.
> ...



All those don'ts... be more positive!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 5, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> All those don'ts... be more positive!



Reduce my average amount of +2s in a comp.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 5, 2015)

My goals. First comp. Will probably fail really badly.


2x2: A 5 avg would be nice

3x3: A sub 15 average, hopefully a low-mid 13. I doubt this because of how nervous I get.

Skewb: sub 15

Pyra: sub 20

3x3OH: A 35 average, maybe faster.

To not be awkward and actually have some chats with people.

To have a great, enjoyable time.

To not get lost.


That's it.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 5, 2015)

Day before day before comp hype


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 5, 2015)

goals:
2x2 WR single, WR average
3x3: WR single, WR average
4x4 WR single, WR average
5x5: WR single, WR average
6x6: WR single, WR average
7x7: WR single, WR average
mega: WR single, WR average
pyra: WR single, WR average
OH: WR single, WR average
SQ-1: WR single, WR average
Skewb: WR single, WR average
Feet: 1:05 single, sub 1:15 average really don't want WR's for feet

looking forward to this, should be good


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 5, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> goals:
> 2x2 WR single, WR average
> 3x3: WR single, WR average
> 4x4 WR single, WR average
> ...




You should first get the 2x2 NR average.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 5, 2015)

Goals: wake up in time for my train


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 5, 2015)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Goals: wake up in time for my train



This is a goal for me too. My train leaves at 6 in the morning.

Oooh boy, another comp where I'm tired all throughout. ZzzZZz.

Seriously though, as negative as I've been about the prospect of this comp, I'm still very hype right now.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 5, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> This is a goal for me too. My train leaves at 6 in the morning.
> 
> Oooh boy, another comp where I'm tired all throughout. ZzzZZz.
> 
> Seriously though, as negative as I've been about the prospect of this comp, I'm still very hype right now.



I'm lucky that some family members are kind enough to drive me there on both days. I would be ruined if I had to by train. On the Sunday I would have had to wake up at 5 in the morning to make my train. 

Buuuut I bet you don't care


----------



## Goosly (Nov 6, 2015)

Goals = do everything I didn't do at TGN:

- Drive in the UK, preferably on the right side of the road for most of the time (the right side being the left one)
- Get more than 0 points in multiblind
- Meet Oliver and Daniel, who have inspired me in bigBLD
- Drink tea


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 6, 2015)

Missing another UKC sucks. Have fun everyone, and make the cubecomps page worth watching.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 6, 2015)

I've done that thing again where I've had to remember to bring so much stuff that I can't remember if I've brought my cubes.

They are probably in my boot like last time though.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 6, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I've done that thing again where I've had to remember to bring so much stuff that I can't remember if I've brought my cubes.
> 
> They are probably in my boot like last time though.



I never thought you'd make the same mistake twice!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 6, 2015)

Goals:

Bring everything I need to bring.
Don't get too stressed.
PBs in 2x2x2, 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 averages.
5BLD NR (or at least a success).

Please:

*Judge other groups when you are not competing *- there are 100 competitors more than usual, it's going to be stressful for all of us if we can't keep to the schedule. 
*If we ask you to help us with something, we are not picking on you* - we just need help. we can't always keep track of how often you've judged already. If you feel like there are people who aren't contributing, let us know.

Apart from that, I'm very very excited to see a large UK comp! Can't wait to catch up with old friends and make some new ones


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 6, 2015)

Is anyone else arriving into Stevenage at around 9? It would be cool to have someone to find the venue/split a taxi with! PM me if you're around.
EDIT: nvm, apparently the venue is super close!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Please:
> 
> *Judge other groups when you are not competing *- there are 100 competitors more than usual, it's going to be stressful for all of us if we can't keep to the schedule.
> *If we ask you to help us with something, we are not picking on you* - we just need help. we can't always keep track of how often you've judged already. If you feel like there are people who aren't contributing, let us know.



Please don't give us hassle when we ask you to judge. Just go up and do it.

If we have to waste 1 min each time we ask a competitor to pull their own weight it becomes incredibly frustrating.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 6, 2015)

" It would be cool to have someone to find the venue/split a taxi with!"
The venue is just a three minute walk from the train and bus stations, a taxi is not really needed unless the weather is hideous. If you ask for directions to the Tesco superstore, you will be pretty close. The store exit on the south-east corner is metres from the venue.

From the train station:
Leave the station in the East direction, cross a pedestrian footbridge over a dual-carriageway. Once over that, take a flight of stairs on the North side down to the road-side. Go North for 60 metres, until you reach a road junction. At 'two o'clock' is the Tesco store and large car park around it. Head for the store entrance on the corner, then carry on 50 metres eastwards. Ibis/Forum is on your right.


----------



## ronaldm (Nov 6, 2015)

SenorJuan said:


> " It would be cool to have someone to find the venue/split a taxi with!"
> The venue is just a three minute walk from the train and bus stations, a taxi is not really needed unless the weather is hideous. If you ask for directions to the Tesco superstore, you will be pretty close. The store exit on the south-east corner is metres from the venue.
> 
> From the train station:
> Leave the station in the East direction, cross a pedestrian footbridge over a dual-carriageway. Once over that, take a flight of stairs on the North side down to the road-side. Go North for 60 metres, until you reach a road junction. At 'two o'clock' is the Tesco store and large car park around it. Head for the store entrance on the corner, then carry on 50 metres eastwards. Ibis/Forum is on your right.



Damnit, I knew I should've brought my compass!


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 6, 2015)

SenorJuan said:


> " It would be cool to have someone to find the venue/split a taxi with!"
> The venue is just a three minute walk from the train and bus stations, a taxi is not really needed unless the weather is hideous. If you ask for directions to the Tesco superstore, you will be pretty close. The store exit on the south-east corner is metres from the venue.
> 
> From the train station:
> Leave the station in the East direction, cross a pedestrian footbridge over a dual-carriageway. Once over that, take a flight of stairs on the North side down to the road-side. Go North for 60 metres, until you reach a road junction. At 'two o'clock' is the Tesco store and large car park around it. Head for the store entrance on the corner, then carry on 50 metres eastwards. Ibis/Forum is on your right.



wonderful, thanks! i was wary with it being so late, but if it is really that close then i should be fine i guess.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 6, 2015)

Compass? Can't modern phones do that trick? Do I need to provide star maps for those arriving by Tea Clipper in darkness? 
If you end up in Luton, don't blame my dodgy directions.


----------



## Christmas (Nov 6, 2015)

OK Im going on sunday (like 99% sure i can go)
If anyone has any stickers (4x4 or 5x5 specifically) hmu
Also Im up for buying new cubes so also hmu if yur selling 
thanks


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 6, 2015)

Ollie said:


> PB in 2x2x2



FTFY


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 6, 2015)

Goals 
2x2 - sub 20s average, don't come last
Pyraminx - sub 30s average, don't come last by a lot
3x3 - PB average, sub 40s please
4x4 and 5x5 - make hard cut
3BLD - get a successful solve, this is my main aim of the comp 
Don't get stressed, especially about 3BLD. 
Really looking forward to meeting up with the older cubers and seeing some of the faster cubers in action and I'd like to see a record or 2 fall. 
It's a real shame I can't stay over and have a drink.


----------



## thelunarbros (Nov 6, 2015)

I will be filming a lot around the place, just a heads up in case.

Not sure if I will film the Q&A, chances are probably but lunch is cool as well tho 

Definitely will be recording the table POV during finals but not sure about table - I think Nevins is recording but my camera can record 60FPS and his can't so I'll try and sort that out
Anyway this looks to be a very promising competition as with the next in Cambridge although I don't think I'll be able to go. See y'all there


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 6, 2015)

Half way through my journey so looks like my first goal of actually making it is likely to be met!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 6, 2015)

I too will also probably be recording a lot this comp. Was thinking of maybe making a video not too dissimilar to Cyotheking's vids on the last few US nats, myabe. If I get enough decent footage. And if my camera doesn't fail on me again.

Hope nobody has a big problem with this.


----------



## thelunarbros (Nov 6, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I too will also probably be recording a lot this comp. Was thinking of maybe making a video not too dissimilar to Cyotheking's vids on the last few US nats, myabe. If I get enough decent footage. And if my camera doesn't fail on me again.
> 
> Hope nobody has a big problem with this.



Nice, I'll be sure to watch it! I really hope the video I'm making doesn't turns out to be like the one I was supposed to make for ABHC and literally have 20 seconds of footage to work on because the camera I bought for this is pretty dank so I'm counting on myself in 13 hours time to record alot


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 6, 2015)

Is there anyone who wouldn't mind filming one of my 3x3 rounds? I really want to get an official average uploaded on my channel, especially since it's my first comp.


----------



## Berd (Nov 6, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Goals
> 2x2 - sub 20s average, don't come last
> Pyraminx - sub 30s average, don't come last by a lot
> 3x3 - PB average, sub 40s please
> ...


Please say hello to me, I'd love to meet you!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 7, 2015)

thelunarbros said:


> I will be filming a lot around the place, just a heads up in case.
> 
> Not sure if I will film the Q&A, chances are probably but lunch is cool as well tho
> 
> ...



I can film 60fps on 720p if you're wondering. I doubt that I'll be filming the finals, I think someone else will do it so I'd rather film the crowd during finals.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 7, 2015)

Just fer info:
If any of you feel the urge to visit a proper old pub for 'refreshments', the place to go is Old Stevenage High Street. This is directly North from the Tesco superstore, less than 10 mins walk. At the rear (North end) of the store, there is a staircase up to an elevated walkway/cycle-path. The walkway takes you North over a dual-carriageway, and down onto the 'Great North Road' of old. Another 200 metres and you're near the nice old Holy Trinity Church, and the first of many old pubs, that were once coaching stops on the North Road. The Chequers, The Coach & Horses, Marquis of Lorne, Red Lion, White Hart, White Lion, Proverbial + more.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 7, 2015)

Ay all. I missed the train I was supposed to get on, so I'll probably be late and miss that intro at 8:45. Would anyone with a camera be so kind as to record it for me if I'm not there on time? 
Ta.


----------



## Berd (Nov 7, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Ay all. I missed the train I was supposed to get on, so I'll probably be late and miss that intro at 8:45. Would anyone with a camera be so kind as to record it for me if I'm not there on time?
> Ta.


I doubt the into will be much more than Adam saying how we ALL have to judge. Not to intersting.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Please say hello to me, I'd love to meet you!



Will do. Setting off now.


----------



## thelunarbros (Nov 7, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Is there anyone who wouldn't mind filming one of my 3x3 rounds? I really want to get an official average uploaded on my channel, especially since it's my first comp.



I've got no problem filming your rounds. I'll be needing as much footage as possible for my video.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 7, 2015)

@berd: It's not that I'm expecting it to be of much substance, I just want the footage for my potential vid.


----------



## Christmas (Nov 7, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Woo, less than five days to go!
> 
> I'm willing to sell a few of my cubes that I haven't used in awhile for a considerably cheap price, if anyone wants them. All black and regular sized, unless specified:
> 
> ...


Tyler can I find you on Sunday and see what you are selling.
Thanks!


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 7, 2015)

5.5x and 5.27 clock DNF's 
:fp :fp :fp :fp


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 7, 2015)

so the 8 successful mbld attempts uploaded so far are these...
https://i.gyazo.com/539d53190f1357c60c067e4373665f69.png


----------



## moralsh (Nov 7, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> so the 8 successful mbld attempts uploaded so far are these...
> https://i.gyazo.com/539d53190f1357c60c067e4373665f69.png



the next 3 entered all failed 1 cube to a global 55/58 in top 11, impressive!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> 5.5x and 5.27 clock DNF's
> :fp :fp :fp :fp



Oh damn :O


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 7, 2015)

Breandan 5x5 ERs: 59.51 average and 52.21 single. Nice!

Edit: shame about the DNF though, what happened?


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2015)

Yay gj Breandan!


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 7, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Breandan 5x5 ERs: 59.51 average and 52.21 single. Nice!
> 
> Edit: shame about the DNF though, what happened?



cube hit timer, would've been about 1:02


----------



## illius (Nov 7, 2015)

What was the FMC scramble? I need to try it. I wish I could have gone, but my parents went for dinner.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 7, 2015)

D F2 U2 R2 U F D' R' B' D' L' B' R D2 U R2 U'


----------



## illius (Nov 7, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> D F2 U2 R2 U F D' R' B' D' L' B' R D2 U R2 U'



Thanks.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 7, 2015)

So, probably not beating my 4BLD time anytime soon... One last crack at 5BLD then.

Congrats to all of those who got awesome records today


----------



## illius (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh dear I got a linear 31. This does not look good. Let me see if I could have taken second place. WHY DID MY PARENTS HAVE TO GO TO DINNER???

*EDIT: A 30 and I haven't even tried the inverse yet. I got a lucky insertion though.*


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 7, 2015)

Christmas said:


> Tyler can I find you on Sunday and see what you are selling.
> Thanks!



Just a heads up, I've bought the mini Aolong off of Tyler already


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 7, 2015)

Skewb 

Finals:

All going well and Eli got a 2.25 on the last solve. When I did it, I got a 2.48... BUT... A corner cap came off at it hit the table, resulting in a DNF. This meant that the average wasn't sub 4 and I didn't have a good single. ;(

Then 4BLD:

3 centres, 3 wings and 2 twisted corners


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 7, 2015)

thelunarbros said:


> I've got no problem filming your rounds. I'll be needing as much footage as possible for my video.



Thanks a bunch man, where can I find you tomorrow?
Also theres the chance we have the same group where filming may be difficult or impossible in which case I don't mind at all especially since it will interfere with you and your solves.


----------



## Christmas (Nov 7, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Just a heads up, I've bought the mini Aolong off of Tyler already



Haha okok, i dont really mind tho xD
I just hope I can find him tomorrow lol


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok so this is a really bad attempt at dnf redemption.

I didn't know where I did wrong with multi, I think I'll stuck at 8 points for a few more comps. Spent too much time in FMC so not enough time in bigbld, did a little sprint during 5bld, pretty sure my memo is right is just execution error due to nerves.

I have no more goals in this comps.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 8, 2015)

Christmas said:


> Haha okok, i dont really mind tho xD
> I just hope I can find him tomorrow lol



You'll be good if you look for his comfy hat


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 8, 2015)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...-Championships-Star-Wars-mosaic-unveiled.html

Article on the Telegraph site. I'm told there will be something in the hard copy paper too.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 8, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Goals
> 2x2 - sub 20s average, don't come last *sub 16, yes*
> Pyraminx - sub 30s average, don't come last by a lot *sub 22s, yes*
> 3x3 - PB average, sub 40s please *PB average and single, no*
> ...


Hit lots of targets but 3BLD was a disaster. Double my normal solving time to mess up the cube and ended up quitting 2nd solve due to malfunctioning brain. 
However I did get to stay over and socialise. Excellent competition overall and 3x3 final still to come.


----------



## bubbagrub (Nov 8, 2015)

bubbagrub said:


> Right then: Goals...
> 
> 
> Feet: Make the hard-cut (5 minutes) *Yay!*
> ...



Amazing competition -- best one I've been to, I think. Really well organised, great having so many competitors with such a wide range of ages, and nice having the extra little touches like the Q&A session and the Han Solo mosaic.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 8, 2015)

Christmas said:


> Haha okok, i dont really mind tho xD
> I just hope I can find him tomorrow lol



Yeah sorry, I went home halfway through today after all my events were done. It seems you didn't find me. Understandable, since I didn't wear my hat much at all today. And I didn't check the forums last night so I didn't know you were looking for me. If you were here yesterday, you definitely would've spotted me.
Sorry man. Although most of my decent stuff were sold yesterday, so you weren't missing out on much.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 8, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: sub 2, stay sub Fabio *no*
> 3x3: sub 10, sub 11 *no*
> ...



I won skewb though


----------



## Myachii (Nov 8, 2015)

Aaaand the UK Championship was won by a non-UK citizen.

ciaranpls

Good job to everyone though, and congrats to Ciaran for winning 3x3!


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 8, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Yeah sorry, I went home halfway through today after all my events were done. It seems you didn't find me. Understandable, since I didn't wear my hat much at all today. And I didn't check the forums last night so I didn't know you were looking for me. If you were here yesterday, you definitely would've spotted me.
> Sorry man. Although most of my decent stuff were sold yesterday, so you weren't missing out on much.




Rip Tyler's sub 40 3x3 avg. 

 

Unfortunate.


----------



## chungdavi (Nov 8, 2015)

Proud to be part of the biggest UK competition. It was a great competition! Kudos to Daniel, James, and the team!

I failed most of the events for this competition, particularly the blindfolded events. But still, many thanks to Connor for helped judging my 4BLD solves.
The only events I've done well were Pyraminx and Megaminx.
On a side note, throughout the competition I got 2 solves with same last 3 digits, eg. 17.111 seconds. And I was told that anyone who gets a solve with 3 last digits the same can get a chocolate, I wonder if anyone has got the solve and actually redeemed for the chocolate?

I noticed that no participating certificate is given to the competitors this time. Is it just this competition or it has been like this for all UK competitions? I'm just wondering, since I've got 1 before from UK Open 2011 (It's long ago, I know)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 8, 2015)

Just awesome. Ran so smoothly and my voice is horse from death metal singing at 3am instead of asking for judges.

Great job all round.
Maybe some DYKs tomorrow but I missed the 1st 3 days of BO3 so probably not =P


----------



## Whizzie (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats Ciaran!! It was my first comp and I didn't do too badly... Except my DNF average in pyraminx xD


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 8, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Goals
> 
> I swear down, if I don't get a gosh darned sub-40 *3x3* average this time, I'm gonna snap, I've been averaging sub 40 at home for months now, and it's been a failed comp goal twice now.
> *Make that thrice*​
> ...



Oh boy, look at all that red.


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 8, 2015)

It was fun meeting some new people today and setting a few PBs. Happy with my sub-9 average on Pyra and a couple of decent OH singles. I must stop mucking up my 3x3 averages in competition, lol.

Congratulations to the organisers for hosting such a great event and everyone who took part. I'll see what I have in the way of video footage over the next few days.

Keep an eye on https://toytesters.tv/ for whatever footage they recorded!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 8, 2015)

Really, just reserving my spot for DYKs.

Very well organised comp and dayum I want those lovely non-medal prize.

DYKs


Spoiler



-double room = double bed + single bed
-those hoodies looks great
-nice shirt
-cheese & onion sandwich = least favourite
-lighting was not the best but I know I can't complain
-filming equipment are so heavy my shoulder hurts
-mosaic is mint
-maccy for both days
-when I finish my mbld, everybody claps that I thought I got it, then one of them failed.
-toytesters so hipster
-how did we manage to get ahead of schedule for such big comp?
-remembrance memorial is awesome, respect
-runners don't run, but if we call them walkers they will sound like crisp more than a job title
-new nemesis, Kinch2002
-I don't know what I did in 5BLD, rip my WCA, it is the second time I don't get a success
-4bld still alive though.
-Q&A has some very good question.
-I want to quote Rob Yau but I forgot the exact words.
-Was absolutely knackered, 4 hours sleep on friday night, 4 hours sleep on saturday night.
-registration queue is long
-wristband
-more timers, more stations but not more tubs, bowls instead
-Mark did 3 attempts of 20mins+ 4bld attempt and got it in the end, so inspiring.
-Mr Frost hates feet
-Was very glad to see ALau still with his GH, because I'm still using dayan too from 3 years ago.
-great organisers, more people judging and more people running.
-email says 194 registered but only about 160 cubers attended?
-that last 3bld single keep my at least 1 pb in a comp streak alive.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 8, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh boy, look at all that red.


 

This post makes me sad. 


Thanks for the godly mini aolong though.


----------



## JediJupiter (Nov 8, 2015)

Huge comp, daaaaaang
dyk:


Spoiler




fancy venue and hotel
water costed £5
I actually bought it
FMC sucks a lot
Super lucky OH, beat global PB, gimme that scramble Mollerzzzzzz (group 3 scramble 2)
The judge's reaction was the best
already stained my cuber jacket
Watching Adam's cube nearly fall off the table in multi was painful to watch
free drink from Rubik's lady
lots of PBs
lots of new cubes
lots of sandwiches, bagels and alcohol all weekend
sleep was a great idea
not quite sub-14 2x2
media still likes to come to me for feet pics
I was waiting on Sunday for mega because I totally forgot I did mega on Saturday, I still can't actually remember doing it
could have easily fitted 4 people into those beds
sq-1 was crazy lucky/easy


----------



## RicardoRix (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks to the organisers and all the crew! How can you do it all for £10. Lunch, T-Shirt, free wifi and a comfy chair. Quite an odd feeling of being too old, and too tall.

I managed my goal of a sub 30 single and not messing up too badly, strangely consistent for me and only 1 second slower than an ao50 I did yesterday. 
Failed badly at 3x3BLD. Does anyone know where I can get the 1st scramble for 3x3 BLD?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 8, 2015)

RicardoRix said:


> Thanks to the organisers and all the crew! How can you do it all for £10. Lunch, T-Shirt, free wifi and a comfy chair. Quite an odd feeling of being too old, and too tall.
> 
> I managed my goal of a sub 30 single and not messing up too badly, strangely consistent for me and only 1 second slower than an ao50 I did yesterday.
> Failed badly at 3x3BLD. Does anyone know where I can get the 1st scramble for 3x3 BLD?



James will post them when the results are up I think.


----------



## Gastonite (Nov 8, 2015)

These competitions just get more and more fun everytime I go. Thank you so much to all the organisers, you did a cracking job. 

The post comp blues have already kicked in.


----------



## matty (Nov 8, 2015)

Amazing comp, and good job I sold Ciaren my MeiYing 

P.s. 2nd round 3x3 my time was entered as 1:11.69 not 11.69, not that it matters anyway....


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 9, 2015)

Did anyone happen to pick up a black Dayan mega with ridges?


----------



## Berd (Nov 9, 2015)

An amazing comp, thanks to all!


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 9, 2015)

DYK:

-The friday night was probably the most uncomfortable night's sleep I've ever had at a competition
-managed to get almost 8 hours the second night though
-Despite putting about 20 hours practise in over the last month, only shaved 2 seconds off 5x5 average :/
-I had a 1:01.xx 4x4 single that was written down as 1:14.19, but didn't even notice until it was far too late.
-managed to pull of a 52.21 single out of the blue
-1/5 parity on Sq1
-Finally got an average
-BLD fails again
-still keeping up my 3PB's per comp streak 




Hssandwich said:


> Did anyone happen to pick up a black Dayan mega with ridges?



No, but there was one on the table near the end, and no one claimed it, so I assuming it's with lost property now.


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 9, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Oh damn :O



Yeah, that's how I felt... 5.57 was 1 edge off by 1, and 5.27 was 1 edge off by 3, no idea how I managed that xD

Best UK comp I've been to, venue was amazing and it ran super smoothly. Thanks to all the organisers and staff 



Spoiler: dyk's



DYK:
- first comp in a year meant lots of pb's, unsurprisingly?
- probably pulled ahead of ollie in kinchranks now, sorry ollie?
- the train station, venue, hotel, tesco and mcdonalds were all within 5 minutes walk?
- kind of want to stop practising clock because bad averages are frustrating, but the fact i can get fast singles in comp is keeping me going?
- so much motivational shia labeouf?
- need to get one of these mofang sq-1's, and learn some of the algs charlie suggested?
- also a yuxin 555?
- most expensive comp drinks ever (£5.50 for a cider)?
- it was good to meet a bunch more people from the forums, especially the older cubers, ronald and nathaniel?
- '...but it's a breakfast cereal!'?
- burger king closes early?
- chris and i managed to find another mcdonalds on the way to mcdonalds?
- we struggled to finish by 10pm on saturday?
- 'just the tip'?
- matt loves bomemeian rhapsody?
- ollie's five word response game was interesting?
- 'just find something four words long and add amazing to the end'?
- we went to the loudest wetherspoons i've ever been in?
- i thought they were all just pubs?
- walking between spoons and hotel was accompanied with queen and death metal version of teenage dirtbag?
- i got many pb's on saturday, but only 1 on sunday?
- 'WHAT ARE THOOSE?'
- bought a beer as soon as my events were over?
- spoke to kevin about how i was going to sit and watch the final for the first time in 3 years?
- was asked to scramble 2 minutes before it started?
- final was too close to call?
- apart from ciarán but ciarán is op?
- so many +2's?
- really happy for rob, for winning a uk champs?
- my head hurt so much on the train home?
- really glad i don't go into uni on mondays so i can spend most of the day in bed?
- need to get my butt in gear and organise another comp?


----------



## Goosly (Nov 9, 2015)

Goosly said:


> - Drive in the UK, preferably on the right side of the road for most of the time (the right side being the left one)
> - Get more than 0 points in multiblind
> - Meet Oliver and Daniel, who have inspired me in bigBLD
> - Drink tea



- Driving on the wrong side is easy. Roundabouts are the hardest part. One time, I did enter some small car park on the right lane, but there were only two pedestrians walking there so I didn't kill anybody with that mistake. Arriving back in France and then staying on the right side again was confusing.
- 3/3 so yep
- yep
- forgot about tea so nope 

DYK:
- Perfect venue
- Organizers did a VGJ
- 2 Stages with 8 timers each was excellent
- Only running behind on schedule once, because of the toytester tv crew
- At border security, we were asked to solve a cube and Bruno got an OLL-skip (+ "I used to peel the stickers off"...)
- Tiemen needs a belt
- I got 4 g-perms in the second round of 3x3 (standaard)
- Saturday morning, it was raining pipesteels on the carfastway
- Trip home (Stevenage - Antwerp) took us 6.5 hours because of a traffic jam at the start
- Bruno got 2/2 multiblind, which is ranked 2nd in Belgium (lol)


----------



## ronaldm (Nov 9, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Right, guess it's time to get some goals in:
> 
> *3x3: <30 PB / <35 PB*,
> Nopes and yay! I was really gutted I didn't get my sub-30 single
> ...



Yeah, I can't complain


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 9, 2015)

The venue was incredible. Thanks to everyone involved on the organisational side of things; comp ran very smoothly. And thanks for letting me borrow your sq1 Daniel


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 9, 2015)

Results
Scrambles

Great competition, sorry I forgot to thank everyone at the end, I was very tired! All the staff for working hard, Seventowns for providing everything they do, Sarah for the trophies, everyone who helped out judging/scrambling/running a lot, anyone else I missed again, you know who you are!



Hssandwich said:


> Did anyone happen to pick up a black Dayan mega with ridges?



We have this, message me wherever to sort out returning it.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 9, 2015)

Had a great time at my first competition. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 9, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Goals: Turn up, get PBs, have a laugh.


All goals accomplished. Thanks again to the organisers for a fantastic comp! Special thanks to Ollie for being my lucky judge and having the patience to endure my slow-mo MBLD and 4BLD attempts


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 9, 2015)

A brilliant first comp for me, had a great, enjoyable time and met some amazing people. I didn't do as well as I would have hoped but I don't mind too much, since it was my first and because results shouldn't be too important.

My own thanks to all the people who helped organize and run the competition as well all the people who volunteered as judges and runners to help out. It ran very well.

I hope to go to another comp soon and meet some new people and those who I met over the weekend!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone for a great weekend 



DuffyEdge said:


> Goals: Get at least one AfR.



Definitely achieved this.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 9, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Thanks everyone for a great weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely achieved this.



You did indeed. GJ


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 9, 2015)

question, did I win the comp or did Rob? Rob became champion and I've seen numerous people say he won, but you can't really say I lost can you?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 10, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> question, did I win the comp or did Rob? Rob became champion and I've seen numerous people say he won, but you can't really say I lost can you?



You won, but Rob get the title.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 10, 2015)

Results are on the WCA.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 10, 2015)

vid of interviews?


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> vid of interviews?



Uploading now. 2 hours remaining...


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 10, 2015)

Q+A session. Sorry about the poor quality sound:


----------



## Berd (Nov 10, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> Q+A session. Sorry about the poor quality sound:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0nKQ-wUsLo



Thank you!


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 10, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> Q+A session. Sorry about the poor quality sound:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0nKQ-wUsLo



Ah, we were hoping to upload this on the UKCA channel. 

Is it ok to do so and credit you in the description?

EDIT: Actually I think we have our own footage so not to worry.

Incidentally, Can anyone remember who ran the table cams for the final? Really need to get hold of that footage for editing.


----------



## ronaldm (Nov 10, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Incidentally, Can anyone remember who ran the table cams for the final? Really need to get hold of that footage for editing.



I know Ciarán had a table cam set up, but I believe he only filmed his own solves.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 10, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> I know Ciarán had a table cam set up, but I believe he only filmed his own solves.



I know that  It was right in front of me. There was also another camera next to the display. And on the other table.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 10, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> I know that  It was right in front of me. There was also another camera next to the display. And on the other table.



Marcus Tejano (thelunarbros) did the table cameras and filmed the blue side. He has a lot of footage to go through I would imagine and he said the file sizes would be pretty big so I recommended wetransfer for moving them over to you.


----------



## joey (Nov 10, 2015)

Dat +2 in the finals  would have been 11.04 avg, and I would have been 6th instead of 9th, oh well!


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 10, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Ah, we were hoping to upload this on the UKCA channel.
> 
> Is it ok to do so and credit you in the description?
> 
> ...


Feel free to use any of the footage from my SD card. I'll hold off doing any videos of the finals, leaving you to edit and upload to the UKCA channel.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey guys,

Thanks to all of the organizers for the great work they put in to make this weekend happen, and to everyone that judged, ran and scrambled for us. The end result was that we were often ahead of schedule and we received compliments from parents about how well the competition was run! 

I'm quite sad that I missed the second half of Sunday, but I became quite ill and I've been bed-ridden for almost two days now. I suspect it was the Tesco chicken from Saturday night.

Looking forward to seeing the finals


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 10, 2015)

Logiqx said:


> Q+A session. Sorry about the poor quality sound:



Good to hear that me asking my question at the end _sounded_ as awkward and cringey as it _felt_ doing it.

Heheh eheh heh heh urrrrrrrrrrr please kill me.


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 11, 2015)

An article on the Champs from the Stevenage Comet:
http://www.thecomet.net/news/uk_rub...as_speedcubers_make_han_solo_mosaic_1_4305849


----------



## Myachii (Nov 11, 2015)

SenorJuan said:


> An article on the Champs from the Stevenage Comet:
> http://www.thecomet.net/news/uk_rub...as_speedcubers_make_han_solo_mosaic_1_4305849



Some issues with this - 

"Robert Yau, who is 22 and from Guildford, prevailed at the Forum in Stevenage town centre against competitors from 19 countries. His average solving time was 9.38 seconds."

No mention of Ciaran at all in the article. I know he's not British but his average was nearly a second faster :/

"Callum Hales-Jepp used his toes to solve one of the baffling cubes in 42.89 seconds – over 17 seconds faster than the old record."

?????? The mean NR was 7 seconds faster, so unless this is a typo idek where they're getting their numbers from.

(removed one cause I realised it meant UK Champion title not competition wins)


Other than that, decent article.
(pls correct me if I'm just being stupid)


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 11, 2015)

Myachii said:


> "Robert Yau, who is 22 and from Guildford, prevailed at the Forum in Stevenage town centre against competitors from 19 countries. His average solving time was 9.38 seconds."
> 
> No mention of Ciaran at all in the article. I know he's not British but his average was nearly a second faster :/


You don't seriously expect anything you read in the media to be fair or accurate, do you? 

Anyway, Ciaran knows how it works, and Rob won the UK title by prevailing over competitors from 1 country


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 11, 2015)

http://imgur.com/pKW64ah
Top notch caption :tu


----------



## Myachii (Nov 11, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> You don't seriously expect anything you read in the media to be fair or accurate, do you?
> 
> Anyway, Ciaran knows how it works, and Rob won the UK title by prevailing over competitors from 1 country



Yeah I know the news is inaccurate but it's kinda insulting to Ciaran that they just completely ignore him like that. I'm not by any means saying Rob doesn't deserve any of it, just saying they should at least mention Ciaran.



Evan Liu said:


> http://imgur.com/pKW64ah
> Top notch caption :tu



Omg xDD


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 11, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> http://imgur.com/pKW64ah
> Top notch caption :tu



Oh dear.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 11, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Yeah I know the news is inaccurate but it's kinda insulting to Ciaran that they just completely ignore him like that. I'm not by any means saying Rob doesn't deserve any of it, just saying they should at least mention Ciaran.


I'd bet they have no idea there was someone who came in faster. They will have seen the awards and it won't even have occurred to them that there was a faster competitor from outside the UK. Hence their statement that Rob prevailed over 19 countries. I do agree it's unfair to Ciaran, but that's the media for you. At least Ciaran's achievement is recognised in the community, who are the only people who really care anyway.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 11, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> http://imgur.com/pKW64ah
> Top notch caption :tu



Oh my...


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 11, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> http://imgur.com/pKW64ah
> Top notch caption :tu



amazing...
also, 5.55!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 11, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> http://imgur.com/pKW64ah
> Top notch caption :tu



I spent a solid minute laughing aloud to this. Then I felt pretty sad for you two. Still, classic.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 11, 2015)

DYK...

The embroidery on the staff polo was at just the right height that my left nipple was chafed for the entire two days.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 11, 2015)

The one on the left?


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 11, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> The one on the left?



Ha ha!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 11, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> At least Ciaran's achievement is recognised in the community, who are the only people who really care anyway.


that's a good point, but I still don't like to be ignored. I won the biggest most important competition of my life over the weekend and yet Rob is getting the recognition for winning. But still congrats to him for becoming uk champ because he thoroughly deserves it


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 12, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> that's a good point, but I still don't like to be ignored. I won the biggest most important competition of my life over the weekend and yet Rob is getting the recognition for winning. But still congrats to him for becoming uk champ because he thoroughly deserves it


And congrats to you for the win. That final average was great to watch!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 12, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> that's a good point, but I still don't like to be ignored. I won the biggest most important competition of my life over the weekend and yet Rob is getting the recognition for winning. But still congrats to him for becoming uk champ because he thoroughly deserves it



Why do we do the whole "title" thing anyway? I think it's pretty stupid. You won, and Rob did not.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 12, 2015)

I expect it's a way to find the best UK competitor without excluding foreigners from competing.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 12, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Why do we do the whole "title" thing anyway? I think it's pretty stupid. You won, and Rob did not.


Both winners deserve credit and respect for their achievements. The purpose of a UK Championship is to decide a UK Champion. Rob won the UK Championship title as the fastest UK entrant. Ciaran won the tournament on the day and is credited with that on the WCA site, but is not from the UK so not eligible to be UK Champion. That's not too difficult a concept to grasp or accept, is it? The rules were clear before the competition, so non-UK cubers can choose not to enter if they think it's unfair to them.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 12, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> The one on the left?



Wizard


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 12, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Why do we do the whole "title" thing anyway? I think it's pretty stupid. You won, and Rob did not.



Technically the UK champs is meant to crown the best UK speedcuber, but you cant exclude competitors based on nationality, so this is the only way to do it. It's just like how it's done for US nationals.


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 12, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> that's a good point, but I still don't like to be ignored. I won the biggest most important competition of my life over the weekend and yet Rob is getting the recognition for winning. But still congrats to him for becoming uk champ because he thoroughly deserves it



I agree.

We need to get a 'British Isles'/'UK and Ireland' champs at some point. BIC? UKIC?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 12, 2015)

I think BIC would be fine but what if the same thing happened except a french competitor won for example? How should we handle all foreign competitors who actually win an event?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 12, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Technically the UK champs is meant to crown the best UK speedcuber, but you cant exclude competitors based on nationality, so this is the only way to do it. It's just like how it's done for US nationals.



Give the big gold trophy to Ciarán because he won. Observe that Rob was the fastest UK entrant. He is called "UK Champion".


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 12, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> I think BIC would be fine but what if the same thing happened except a french competitor won for example? How should we handle all foreign competitors who actually win an event?



Inb4 Feliks, Mats, Collin, etc. are all sponsored to go

EDIT: actually, how was this dealt with at the China championships?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 12, 2015)

joey said:


> Dat +2 in the finals  would have been 11.04 avg, and I would have been 6th instead of 9th, oh well!



Deja vu


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 12, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Give the big gold trophy to Ciarán because he won. Observe that Rob was the fastest UK entrant. He is called "UK Champion".



What about if there is £5000 prize money?

If you're not from Europe you can't win prizes at European Championships.
Same goes for UK Champs.

It used to be called UK Open. It was changed specifically to 'crown' UK champions.


----------



## Goosly (Nov 12, 2015)

There's lots of championships where foreign competitors win. Why is this suddenly a big deal?

I remember at Dutch Nationals this year, 2 Germans and a Greek got first to third place in one-handed. So the Dutch champion in OH actually got 4th place at the comp


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 12, 2015)

Foreign competitors have the chance to win UK competitions almost once a month all throughout the year. 

All we ask is for one competition per year so that we can name our champion... AND we still let you compete because we're so nice!


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2015)

scotzbhoy said:


> Deja vu
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBcQcVAu0wc



Hit me right in the feels.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Nov 12, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL:
> 2x2: sub 3, sub 4.2 *no, no*
> 3x3: sub 11, sub 13.3 *no, no*
> 4x4: sub 57, sub 59 *no, no*
> ...


Didn't perform very well but it was very nice meeting everyone again. Really enjoyed this; thank you everyone in the UKCA team for organising this.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 12, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Foreign competitors have the chance to win UK competitions almost once a month all throughout the year.
> 
> All we ask is for one competition per year so that we can name our champion... AND we still let you compete because we're so nice!



I could understand this if Feliks appeared at UKC 2016 and destroyed the competition. 
But we're talking about someone who goes to almost all UK competitions, because there aren't many Irish ones. Someone who has been a member of the UK cubing community for quite some time now.

The title of UK Champion is just that. A title. Rob came 2nd in 3x3, therefore he should receive the 2nd place trophy. He did amazingly well and I really don't want to offend him or anyone if I appear to undermine his achievements, but Ciaran won.

In future competitions I propose a separate trophy for UK Champion. Ciaran came 1st in 3x3 which should equal 1st place trophy and the media attention that comes with it.

The trophy is not the whole issue. I bet Ciaran would've been happy to walk away knowing he'd won the competition, and Rob could have the trophy. But the decision plus the scale of the competition has meant Rob is being hailed victor of the competition. I would've thought a funnier article title would've been how an Irishman came to the UK and beat us all at our own thing xD.

I know the media simply sees Rob holding a big gold trophy and thinks "He must've won", but we didn't really help the cause in that sense :/ We know the media jumps to conclusions to get a good story, but it should've been made absolutely clear the true winner.


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2015)

The trophy that Rob received was the trophy for the UK #1. I think you mean separate trophy for #1 from any country.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 12, 2015)

I do agree that crowning Rob/UK winner is the right thing to do given the competition format. But it is worth giving credit to Ciaran too as the inaccurate of media can ruin a very proud moment. I personally was quite salty that I don't get one of them prizes but then I know I'm not eligible in the case, so I got over it quickly.

Maybe next time we should communicate with the media more before they release the article and stuff?


----------



## Berd (Nov 12, 2015)

NevinsCPH said:


> I do agree that crowning Rob/UK winner is the right thing to do given the competition format. But it is worth giving credit to Ciaran too as the inaccurate of media can ruin a very proud moment. I personally was quite salty that I don't get one of them prizes but then I know I'm not eligible in the case, so I got over it quickly.
> 
> Maybe next time we should communicate with the media more before they release the article and stuff?


Sorry for stealing silver multi off you!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> Sorry for stealing silver multi off you!



It's fine mate. That just a little part of me. I believe many of us, rather than winning, would prefer to beat our PB? Just like how ALau and Rob say that they wouldn't like it to be 'playing for money (winnings)' thing. In this case, playing for medals/trophies.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm not sure why people feel bitter about not getting UK prizes. This was the UK Championships. I don't know why one would want to win a trophy for another country's national championships...
Every other competition this year was totally nationality-neutral - surely we can have reserve one moment for the National Champions?
It should be considered a privilege for non-UKers to be able to compete officially in the competition at all, because most other competitive hobbies/sports don't allow that.
You don't get Usain Bolt winning the UK Championships 100m. In fact, he's not even allowed to run, let alone win prizes.
We even held an Irish Championships this year, which Ciarán won (along with most other events too). Indeed it had no chance of getting any media attention, but is that really why we compete?!


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok let's clear some things up.

All UK competitions are always open to everyone, at any competition throughout the year, any member of the community can come and compete, regardless of country. That is what the WCA is all about, getting cubing out to as many people as possible, and giving them all an environment to compete in.

However, once every year, it is nice to be able to call someone the "UK Champion" in a certain event. To allow this, we create a UK Championship, where the intent is to crown a UK Champion in each event. However, we still allow everyone to come and compete, because why not? We want to hold a big competition in a great venue and invite overseas competitors to come and compete at our competitions. It is explicitly stated prior to the competition that only UK citizens can win prizes. If you are coming solely for the prizes, you are probably doing the wrong hobby. Most, if not all of you will come to do something you love, break some personal bests, and come and see friends, some of whom you may only see a couple of times a year. 

Restricting prizes to the country's championship is not uncommon, and is a choice every country can make. Another great example are things like Asian and European Championships, where people who hold citizenship outside of Asia and Europe respectively can not win prizes. They are still allowed to compete, because we can support them to do so. For example, Noah Arthurs came to the last European Championships and won 4BLD, but he is not the reigning 4BLD European Champion, that title is held by Callum because he was the highest ranking European at the event.

This is how we apply results to the UK Championship. Ciarán, yes you did win the UK Championship 2015, by no means and easy feat, with a really great average in the final. Honestly, congratulations, you do deserve it. However, the title of UK Champion goes to Robert because he was the highest ranking UK citizen. As said before, we allow you to compete because we want the competition to be available to everyone who has the capability to attend, but prizes were explicitly for UK citizens, and so Robert won the 1st place trophy, Sameer 2nd place and Breandan 3rd. As stated before, this is common amongst National championships, and we also choose to do this for one competition a year. If you really have a problem with it then don't come to the UK Championship if you aren't a UK citizen, we hold like 10 other competitions in the year as well where you can win prizes.

As for the specific Ireland/UK situation. I have suggested it before, that we have a UK & Ireland Championship. However we agree now that if Ireland want to have their own championship, they must organise their own. And they have happened! This year an Irish Championship was held and I'm sure many more will happen in the future. The biggest problem in my opinion is that if we held a UK & Ireland Championship, there would be far less incentive to hold competitions in Ireland, and the community could not grow as much.

On the topic of media, we all are aware of the lack of knowledge in cubing that the media has. Why would you start caring about their opinion now? We all know who won, and we all know who the UK Champion is, the media can say what they like to be honest.

There are no plans to change anything with how the UK Championship is run.

TL;DR: Ciarán won, Rob is UK Champion. Prizes are for UK citizens only, that was stated beforehand, it's always been like that and always will be for UKC. Other countries do it, it happens as majors as well.


----------



## Berd (Nov 12, 2015)

Was there any cash prize for 3x3 winner?


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> Was there any cash prize for 3x3 winner?



No, just trophies.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> Was there any cash prize for 3x3 winner?



There was not.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 12, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> No, just trophies.



As it should be. Spend the money on the competition (or really big, shiny trophies).


----------



## Kev43 (Nov 12, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> I think BIC would be fine but what if the same thing happened except a french competitor won for example? How should we handle all foreign competitors who actually win an event?


Yeah sorry I was a bit slow, I'll win next year to help you make your point 

I've always been against allowing foreign people in a national championship (for the same reason Brasil will not compete in the football Euro next year) but now I understand the desire to offer everyone the possibility to attend a great competition (as James explains). And I'm happy I could come last week-end 

What I would like though, would be to prevent foreigners to take spots in the final. Because I think the UK championship is about crowning the best british speedcuber so the finals (at least) should be like "8 UK competitors + whoever is faster than the slowest of them" instead of "12 competitors". Like we do at Euros. I seems a bit more fair to me (imagine if no UK competitor makes it to the final).

Another option would be to call it UK Open again, treat everyone the same and award an extra "UK champion" award per event.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 12, 2015)

At European Championships, the finals are the top 12 Europeans + any non-Europeans that come in the top 12. Those non-Europeans compete first as they earned their spot in the finals (And regulations prevent us just completely cutting them from the round). At this UKC we couldn't really allow for more competitors in the final round due to time restraints, but it was clear beforehand that prizes were for UK citizens only and those non-UK competitors did compete first in the same way.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 13, 2015)

OK it's time for me to say something then. I want to make it clear to everyone, I completely understand why I don't get a trophy, I understand why I was one of the first people to go in the final, I understand why once a year there should be a comp the UK can have in order to crown their champion, hell Ireland done it this year. I organized Irish champs with Dan, the Irish champion was crowned(me), and no person that wasn't from Ireland got a prize, because it was stated on the Irish champs wca page that no person not from Ireland could get a prize. Obviously UK champs is on a much bigger scale to Irish champs, but the same premise still applies, imagine if Tao didn't change nationalities and went to Irish champs as a Chinese competitor, and he beat me in the final, would we have been having this exact same debate a few months ago? really the only thing that I don't understand about this is why I, and people of other nationalities weren't included in the ukca report, but that's besides the point. 

We all know I won, beating second place Rob by almost an entire second, and now we all know Rob is crowned UK champion not me, because that's the whole point on the competition, the same way the point of Irish champs was to crown the Irish champion. I'll be honest, am I bothered by the media reports saying Rob won? yes. Am I bothered that in the media someone else is getting credit for winning a comp that I won? yes. Does this take away from Rob being UK champion? no. why? because we have to be the bigger people and realise that's what the media does, it sucks I know but my achievement is still recognised by the most important people in cubing, other cubers.

Congratulations to Rob on becoming the UK champion! Congratulations to me on winning the biggest competition I've ever been to! now lets stop letting this discussion spoil what was one of the most beautiful weekends in the history of UK cubing.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 13, 2015)

Evan Liu said:


> http://imgur.com/pKW64ah
> Top notch caption :tu



I'm quoting this to point out that we really can't rely on what the media reports about cubing.

I'm sorry you didn't get a mention Ciarán but it's on another level to not being able to distinguish who was the UK Champion.

The media is unlikely to change so let's just continue to not care and hope that as a result of their coverage that some more people find a fun hobby and make good friends and memories as a result.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 13, 2015)

If you're looking for recognition, surely the most important recognition is from your peers in the cubing community? All of whom recognise Rob as the UK champ, and Ciarán as the competition winner. 

If I were you, Ciarán, this would mean more to me than any ******** media report.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 13, 2015)

scotzbhoy said:


> If I were you, Ciarán, this would mean more to me than any ******** media report.


and it does, hence the "but my achievement is still recognised by the most important people in cubing, other cubers"


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 13, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> really the only thing that I don't understand about this is why I, and people of other nationalities weren't included in the ukca report, but that's besides the point.


Interesting - hadn't caught on to that point before. You should get angry at whoever wrote that report. Oops sorry. You did at least get an honorable mention in the 3x3 section :/

May I just say that during the weekend, I really didn't consider myself as competing against you or the other non-UKs. During the rounds my mindset was only on comparing to other UKers because that's what was important to me at that comp. From your point of view of course you're trying to beat everyone, but just though I'd put forward the perspective of a UKer.

Getting angry at the media is something that millions of people do every day. I'm sure there are hundreds every day who do so because they are not being credited correctly. The primary aim of the media here is trying to generate attention - correctly crediting the most worthy achievements does not cross their minds. The story for them is not that an Irish competitor got an 8.45(!) average, but that a geeky comp happened that crowned a UK Champion - that's by far and away the story that will generate interest. I think we can agree on their motives here, whether or not they are correct. There is unfortunately pretty much nothing we can do to alter their mindset, no matter what we say in interviews or on our online forums/reports so we should just accept that and know that our peers are the ones who can figure out what is worthy of high regard.

About the number of people in the finals (12 total, including non-UK), I did think again during the comp about this, but figured that since we'd get enough UKers in the final (we weren't going to be outnumbered or anything!) the qualifying criteria was ok.
I wouldn't mind changing it to another criteria next year though - it's not something I feel strongly on.
- 8/10/12 UK and any others in between.
- 12 total + add more if there aren't 8/10 UK in the top 12.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 13, 2015)

I thought 12 people was plenty for a final and as long as there are enough Brits to make podiums competitive (at least 6) then you have a decent show. 

Well done on running a fantastic competition. You've got me hooked and I'm now determined to do better. 

DYK, I went to bed at midnight on the Saturday night on the 6th floor of the hotel and I could hear you guys on the street below on your way out for another 6 hours of celebrations. How do you do it?


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 13, 2015)

Very sad that this debate even happened... 

I think people are letting the scale and quality of the competition overshadow the fact that this is our single competition per year that excludes internationals from prize winning, and that Ireland has it's own championship with the exact same arrangement.


----------



## brunovervoort (Nov 13, 2015)

Toy Testers' video is up!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9WXUNRGohw


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 13, 2015)

brunovervoort said:


> Toy Testers' video is up!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9WXUNRGohw



Some awesome recognition for Ciaran there.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 13, 2015)

brunovervoort said:


> Toy Testers' video is up!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9WXUNRGohw



Thanks for the post!


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 14, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Some awesome recognition for Ciaran there.



My thoughts exactly. A decent video overall and it was nice to see acknowledgement of Ciaran who was great to watch in the finals.


----------

